

Show HN: ICEcoder v2.0 – online and offline browser code editor - mattpass
http://icecoder.net
Have been building a web IDE &#38; browser based code editor and v2.0 has now launched. Contains a whole load of features beyond just code highlighting such as online &#38; offline use, code completion, type boosting, Emmet, database management, find &#38; replace builder, auto backups, Github syncing and a whole lot more. Oh, and it's free &#38; open source. Any and all feedback welcomed.
======
benaiah
This will be really nice for WordPress development, since you bork the whole
backend whenever you break some of the core files, such as functions.php
(which can be done simply by forgetting a semicolon). Using this should be
much easier than logging into cPanel and much more portable than using FTP.
Cool beans.

------
jdwissler
Is it possible to have emacs controls in this?

That is one of the only things preventing me from using it.

~~~
mattpass
It's possible as the editor portion is CodeMirror and an Emacs mode with
loosely correct keybindings is available.

Will look into this and Vim setups soon.

------
theyak
I like all the progress I've seen in web based editors over the years.
However, one feature I use a lot in my IDE but have not seen in any web-based
editor is code completion. When that gets implemented well, then it will be
hard to resist using something this.

~~~
mattpass
It comes with code completion for JavaScript, just hit CTRL+space. Will look
at completion for CSS and HTML soon.

------
adinb
The demo is _painfully_ close to working within mobile safari on an
unjailbroken iPad 2.

So close...so very, very close!

~~~
mattpass
Cool to hear it almost works on Safari and an iPad. I haven't tried on that
kind of setup.

Could you let me know what isn't right, may be able to fix.

------
rustc
A little off-topic, but how did you generate/get the loading animation on the
demo page? Looks very neat!

~~~
mattpass
Think it came from here: [http://www.alessioatzeni.com/blog/css3-loading-
animation-loo...](http://www.alessioatzeni.com/blog/css3-loading-animation-
loop/)

